# All of you Fish Finder Junkies i need some help!



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm finally looking to get a nice fish finder for my little bass boat so i can figure out exactly what im looking at instead of just guessing all the time =)

I have a $600.00 Budget, i'm looking to buy from Bass Pro (Gift Cards) and i have absolutely no brand loyalty. GPS is a cool feature but not needed, the only thing i truely care about is that it will fit on this boat:

http://www.sundolphinboats.com/oz/4/com/fish/pro/pro.html

Yes i know it's a small rig, but it's my rig for the time being and it allows me to fish every body of water out there from Berlin to Moggie to the Cuyahoga.

So to summarize, i would like to get a better idea of what im fishing for, what the area looks like, and how to better understand it.

Who better to ask than the guys that fish the same area's as me, and the ones im sure know from experience!

Appreciate it!

Dub


----------



## jfcar (Mar 1, 2008)

I like the Humminbirds myself for quality and are user friendly. I would get a color unit, a lot easier to view. I know you said you don't need the GPS but it is a real plus. Any fishfinder should fix on your boat, size of boat should not matter. 
John


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I just ordered a Humminbird 385ci for under $400 and it has the GPS. I already have a 385 color on the bow of my boat without the GPS and I've been very satified with it.


----------



## Countryboy23 (Mar 13, 2011)

Well what did you buy??I llike some more input.I have i 14 v-bottom boat that doesnt have a fish finder.I think i would help me out alot.I would spend up to 200.I like hummingbirds??Any comment would be helpfull.


----------

